# What is your opinion of Sonic the Werehog?



## Kukilunestar (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know if this topic has been discussed or not, but I am curious about what others think about Sonic Unleashed.

BTW, Im currently neutral about the entire situation.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

Is this a joke topic?


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 11, 2008)

More like a survey....I think...

EDIT!

That and I wasn't done with the poll...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

Sonic, as been enough things. ^_^; Werehog isnt needed.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll try it before I pass judgement. It sounds like a novel idea (or just a ripoff of Zelda: Twilight Princess's Wolf Link).


----------



## Werevixen (Oct 11, 2008)

He's already a blatant Dragon Testicle R ripoff SOOPER SONGJONG, so let's just kill him off before he becomes another Mario whore.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 11, 2008)

It's all right... but Dark Brotherhood is WIN!!!


----------



## AlexX (Oct 11, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> He's already a blatant Dragon Testicle R ripoff SOOPER SONGJONG, so let's just kill him off before he becomes another Mario whore.


At least Mario has a history of games that are at least decent if not good. >.>

...And yes, we can all agree Sonic 2006 was a blatant ripoff of the Cell Saga. I knew something was wrong when my weeaboo senses began tingling...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 11, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> It's all right... but Dark Brotherhood is WIN!!!


Sonic Chronicles is awesome


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 11, 2008)

I may get it.

Although, the fact that a good Sonic game wasn't made by the Sonic people scares me.


----------



## X (Oct 11, 2008)

fire, kill etc..


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2008)

I said it was a good idea, 'cause TF is really awesome. Really REALLY awesome. :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sonic Chronicles is awesome


In DBH you can make sonic an asshole, Which is funny


----------



## Kajet (Oct 11, 2008)

You know by now I really don't give a fuck... I loved Sonic games and it kinda makes me sad to say it but there hasn't been a good Sonic game since Sonic 3...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2008)

Kajet said:


> You know by now I really don't give a fuck... I loved Sonic games and it kinda makes me sad to say it but there hasn't been a good Sonic game since Sonic & Knuckles


Fixed


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 11, 2008)

I read an article about it, and they say it's horrible.
well, I think that's just their opinion, but everything else I saw and read about it made me vomit...

me thinks it's only a desperate struggle to keep up, no matter how... yes, I'm not fan of Sonic, and I'll never be


----------



## AlexX (Oct 11, 2008)

Kajet said:


> You know by now I really don't give a fuck... I loved Sonic games and it kinda makes me sad to say it but there hasn't been a good Sonic game since Sonic 3...


Hyperbole.

Sonic Adventure 1 and 2 were actually pretty good. The Sonic Advance series was a return to the original formula. Many argue that the Sonic Rush games are good ones as well, so despite the sharp decline there's still been plenty of good ones, just mostly on handhelds.


----------



## Werevixen (Oct 11, 2008)

I have Sonic Adventures 2 on my old-as-fuck Game Gear.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 11, 2008)

Meh... Sonic team and everyone else seems to forget that they're making a SONIC game not a Sonic themed game with 50 billion throw away characters that for some odd reason keep popping up.

I mean honestly who the hell is silver? Why didn't they keep Knuckles as Sonic's rival instead of deciding to make shadow? What the fuck were they smoking when they made a FISHING minigame in SA? No I don't need to ask why they keep rouge around (tits)

But one of my biggest gripes of all is how for the most part collecting the chaos emeralds are useless, not being able to use a "super" version of whatever character you're playing as...


----------



## AlexX (Oct 11, 2008)

Kajet said:


> I mean honestly who the hell is silver?


Silver I actually find kinda unique. He's slow as molassas, so he actually doesn't specialize in speed (you know, unlike everyone else in the series...).



> Why didn't they keep Knuckles as Sonic's rival instead of deciding to make shadow?


Technically Shadow was replacing Metal Sonic as Sonic's "opposite". I actually don't mind his creation since once Metal Sonic served his purpose in Sonic CD, he kinda stopped being special. Yeah, his fans are rabid and insist he's as important to the plot as Sonic himself, but the hype for him kinda died out after a while and his appearance in Heroes felt like an act of fanservice...



> What the fuck were they smoking when they made a FISHING minigame in SA?


People keep bringing this up and I can't figure out why... Let the damn thing go! It only appeared once in a game that was otherwise pretty good and I believe it has even been promised to never be put in another game again. It's over with now, and bringing it up only needlessly prolongs the pain it left behind.



> But one of my biggest gripes of all is how for the most part collecting the chaos emeralds are useless, not being able to use a "super" version of whatever character you're playing as...


So? By the time you unlock the super form in the Genesis/Megadrive games you're at the point in the game where rings are getting a lot more scarce, so getting 50 and being able to find enough to stay super the whole time isn't worth the effort.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 11, 2008)

I thought knuckles was replacing metal sonic? Still I think there's a few too many characters, I mean there's what... 35-40 characters vs the 4-5 when Sonic CD was made... (yeah, counting npcs)

I know in Sonic 2 and S&K super forms were a pain to get much less use but I still have fun with Sonic 3 running around thanks to level selecting.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 11, 2008)

Kajet said:


> I thought knuckles was replacing metal sonic? Still I think there's a few too many characters, I mean there's what... 35-40 characters vs the 4-5 when Sonic CD was made... (yeah, counting npcs)


Try more like 10-15, most of which only really exist in one game. Aside from the robot the Sonic Heroes teams are more or less the regulars at this point.



> I know in Sonic 2 and S&K super forms were a pain to get much less use but I still have fun with Sonic 3 running around thanks to level selecting.


Well, if you count cheats in the old games, then it's only fair to also count hacks in the new ones, which also let you be super for normal levels. Granted, hacks can generally let you do more than most cheats (unless you count Gameshark/Game Genie, as those actually hack the game with their codes) if it's one of those things you really want to get into, but simple ones like replacing Sonic with Super Sonic can be done by pretty much anybody.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll be honest, I lost count of the characters after Sonic Heroes.. and it seems like there's been at least 3 new chars since that was made...

And actually I meant how Sonic 3 has a battery backup to save your progress and lets you play through the game again starting at any zone after you beat it once.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 11, 2008)

What the hell is Sonic the Werehog?  >:C


----------



## Kajet (Oct 11, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> What the hell is Sonic the Werehog?  >:C



A half aborted idea of turning the Sonic franchise into some kind of a part time beat em up...

Also: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sonic_Unleashed


----------



## Tycho (Oct 11, 2008)

Sonic really just needs to die.  All of it.  Everything associated with Sonic.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 12, 2008)

Kajet said:


> And actually I meant how Sonic 3 has a battery backup to save your progress and lets you play through the game again starting at any zone after you beat it once.


But the new games have that, too. They even rank you to give you something to work towards. =/


----------



## kitetsu (Oct 12, 2008)

How about "I don't give two shits"?

All i can say is that Sonic's werehog form could've looked a lot better. Werewolves with short stubby legs and gorilla arms = done to cartoonly death.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 12, 2008)

The reason Sonic sucks ass outside of portable consoles is because 

A-Furries and small children lap up every installment of Sonic be they shit on a disc or just mildly insulting to your senses. The Mobiens (Sonic fans) alone likely crank out 200k in sales.

B-Shit sells.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 12, 2008)

And "Werehog" lol

Semantics people. Were + ____ = someone turning into ____. A "werehog" is quite a wrong word that pretty much explains the level of intelligence its fanboys are.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 12, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Sonic really just needs to die.  All of it.  Everything associated with Sonic.




I honestly thought there was nothing in the world that could make me hate him more, but this... this just doesn't even make sense.


----------



## BlauShep (Oct 12, 2008)

leave sonic alone. D: i miss real sonic games, with just. SONIC. like. no other characters, and no crappy transformations or anything.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 12, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> I honestly thought there was nothing in the world that could make me hate him more, but this... this just doesn't even make sense.



A couple of decent video games isn't worth the godawful fanfic, fanart, cartoons, deluge of new and pointless characters, etc. etc.  that the games spawned.  After Sonic 2 I no longer gave a flying fuck about the series.

Wait, hate who?

EDIT: The franchise just is not fun anymore IMO.  It's a staggering bloated undead thing that keeps lurching along, leaving mediocre games and idiotic fans in its wake.  It needs to be put down.  It's the only humane thing to do.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 12, 2008)

Archie and the spawning of the 'Mobiens' (Sonic Fanbase) pretty much killed Sonic for me and Sonic Team's abortions after Sonic Adventure 1 were the nails in the casket. The only Sonic game I even feel half way viable is Bioware's latest efforts.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 12, 2008)

sonic should have died with the sega

/thread


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 12, 2008)

Magnus said:


> sonic should have died with the sega
> 
> /thread



Sega's not dead tho.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 12, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> A couple of decent video games isn't worth the godawful fanfic, fanart, cartoons, deluge of new and pointless characters, etc. etc.  that the games spawned.


Crap like that shows up the minute anything hits the public eye. Road Rovers was a relatively short-lived TV show, yet that has a mountain of fanstuff that could make you puke.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 12, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> A couple of decent video games isn't worth the godawful fanfic, fanart, cartoons, deluge of new and pointless characters, etc. etc.  that the games spawned.  After Sonic 2 I no longer gave a flying fuck about the series.
> 
> Wait, hate who?
> 
> EDIT: The franchise just is not fun anymore IMO.  It's a staggering bloated undead thing that keeps lurching along, leaving mediocre games and idiotic fans in its wake.  It needs to be put down.  It's the only humane thing to do.




Not you, silly. I could never hate you. Sonic. I hate Sonic. (I was quoting you and agreeing at the same time with a little ambiguous statement. My fault)


Seriously, can we get married? That can be our honeymoon.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 12, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Sonic, as been enough things. ^_^; Werehog isnt needed.



couldn't have said it better myself. The idea sickens me.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 12, 2008)

I believe anything 3d or beyond Sonic & Knuckles is shit.  Pretty much after I heard of Sonic Unleashed, I said "No, just no. I can't do this anymore. Sega can take Sonic the Hedgehog and shove it up their ass. I'm done."


----------



## AlexX (Oct 12, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> I believe anything 3d or beyond Sonic & Knuckles is shit.


What was wrong with Sonic Adventure 1 and 2? (And no, "Big's levels suck" isn't enough for SA1.)


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 12, 2008)

AlexX said:


> What was wrong with Sonic Adventure 1 and 2? (And no, "Big's levels suck" isn't enough for SA1.)



I never played SA 1 or 2.  I get mixed opinions from everybody, but I suppose if I am really bored I might pick it up.






-------------------------------------------------------------------------
And for the record, just because I'm in to werewolves doesn't mean I believe lycanthropy is the answer to every franchise, in fact it can bring an irreversible backlash if used incorrectly.


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Oct 13, 2008)

Just another failed gimmick to add to the rape of the series.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> What was wrong with Sonic Adventure 1 and 2? (And no, "Big's levels suck" isn't enough for SA1.)



(WAY) Too much story? Too much deviance from the old "run from left to right" gameplay from older games? Annoying voices? Changing the bastard's name from Dr. Robotnik to Eggman? Frustrating camera and controls? Secret and hidden areas not very hard to find? Stopping every five seconds to collect stuff for chao growth?


----------



## AlexX (Oct 13, 2008)

Kajet said:


> (WAY) Too much story?


Considering all we knew before was "Sonic saves the world, Tails follows him, and Knuckles is a knucklehead", we knew nothing about the cast. Having them suddenly have personality traits was something I liked about it.



> Too much deviance from the old "run from left to right" gameplay from older games?


Eeh, this one kinda depends on who you ask. Sonic, Amy, and Tails's levels were all about speed, while Big, Knuckles, and E-102's levels were to be a break from that. It was also neat how they showed the story from each one's perspective through them.



> Annoying voices?


You're mixing up the Sonic Adventure VA cast with the Sonic X VA cast.



> Changing the bastard's name from Dr. Robotnik to Eggman?


I don't get what the point of this gripe is... Everyone keeps bringing it up like they changed his name from the Japanese version to something random. His name was always Eggman in the Japanese games, so if anything they just gave less for the Japan-o-philes to complain about by restoring it.



> Frustrating camera and controls?


Maybe it's more complicated with the Dreamcast controller, but I had an easy time with the Gamecube controller for the ported versions. Camera is no worse than it was in Mario 64.



> Secret and hidden areas not very hard to find?


The secret and hidden areas weren't always easy to find?



> Stopping every five seconds to collect stuff for chao growth?


Completely and utterly optional stuff. Don't like it? Don't bother.


----------



## Kukilunestar (Oct 14, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And "Werehog" lol
> 
> Semantics people. Were + ____ = someone turning into ____. A "werehog" is quite a wrong word that pretty much explains the level of intelligence its fanboys are.



Actually, thats the name Sonic Team gave him...yeah...


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 16, 2008)

Kukilunestar said:


> Actually, thats the name Sonic Team gave him...yeah...


You forget that the Sonic Team are the very same people who on a consistent basis forget the concept of, "make sonic a mute and really really fast = Perfect Sonic Formula = Millions of dollars," and on top of that think that making a turn based Sonic RPG is the best idea that they've had this generation. You can see what type of intelligence we're dealing with here. 

I think I said this before here, but the concept of a werehog would be what sonic is already and for the sake semantics the word should be wolfhog


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 16, 2008)

Sonic Unleashed is going to be teh shit. Hopefully.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 16, 2008)

... Here's a brilliant concept. Not for a game but for people. Just stop giving a shit about what other people like/play? I mean most of the newer Sonic games don't look that appealing to me, but if they're selling, and you're the one making them, what the hell incentive do you have to bow to the demands of a bunch of noodly-armed nerds on the internet?

Oh wait, to hear you guys tell it, they did. Just "fanboys" voices outweighed yours. Go baww in the fucking corner already.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 16, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> You forget that the Sonic Team are the very same people who on a consistent basis forget the concept of, "make sonic a mute and really really fast = Perfect Sonic Formula = Millions of dollars,"


If the Sonic Adventure games were made that way people would have complained that Sega needs to get with the times. If you don't believe me, look at all the people complaining that Zelda games need to have voice acting and have Link talk.



> and on top of that think that making a turn based Sonic RPG is the best idea that they've had this generation.


That was Bioware's idea, and last I checked most agreed Sonic Chronicles was pretty good. Don't knock it 'til you've tried it.


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 16, 2008)

Uhh...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPxY8lpYAUM


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 16, 2008)

...my brain broke *goes back to playing Sonic Adventure on Dreamcast*


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 16, 2008)

I've thought there should be a Sonic RPG for _years_ just because Mario's RPG worked so surprisingly well that it'd be a shame for Sega not to at least take a stab at it.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 17, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Uhh...


What? I just figured there should be at least ONE person here who isn't dedicated to endlessly bashing Sonic and claiming he hasn't been in a good game since Sonic 3. And to think people are still under the impression furries are hopelessly addicted to Sonic...


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Oct 17, 2008)

Sonic the Werehog needs to grow the balls to realize when he's not wanted in a Sonic game.



AlexX said:


> What? I just figured there should be at least ONE person here who isn't dedicated to endlessly bashing Sonic and claiming he hasn't been in a good game since Sonic 3. And to think people are still under the impression furries are hopelessly addicted to Sonic...



If it counts, I love the Adventures, and Secret Rings had massive potential if the actual game could keep up with its leveling system.


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm glad I have my Genesis still. Well...sadly I only have Sonic 3 and maybe still have the S&K expansion.
I'm depressed with the recent editions and kind of hid away from Shadow. Not to mention my own mother owns and has beaten the game. Pretty much the whole game played itself, which is what I'm quoting her on.

Also, related to sonic 3, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbVM-l2Oku4
Micheal, NOOO!


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 20, 2008)

AlexX said:


> What? I just figured there should be at least ONE person here who isn't dedicated to endlessly bashing Sonic and claiming he hasn't been in a good game since Sonic 3. And to think people are still under the impression furries are hopelessly addicted to Sonic...


 
That post had nothing to do with Sonic. Didn't you see the "link" at the bottom?


----------



## AlexX (Oct 20, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> That post had nothing to do with Sonic. Didn't you see the "link" at the bottom?


From the fact your post was after mine and you did nothing to show what you were referring to, I assumed your post was directed at me for defending Sonic. Wouldn't be the first time, so I commented that the topic needed a dissenting opinion. Otherwise it's just several pages of everyone agreeing with one another, and where's the fun in that?


----------

